# Did you jump the gun?



## Gadawg (Jul 8, 2018)

Im 35. Been in the gyms for my entire life. Saw lots of guys in high school run cycles when they had no idea what they were doing. See piles of folks that are on and off AAS that are still really nothing to look at.  Im seeing on this forum constantly (and in the gym) people who are nowhere near their genetic potential and really dont train hard but they are running cycles. So I wonder, how many of you guys/girls started all this the same way in a really irresponsible place? 

Obviously most people on here have seen the error in that and are trying to keep others from making those mistakes but just wondering how many have done this the right way and how often it was a knee jerk decision that has likely led to a lifetime of trt


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been lifting since I was 17 for the most part, with a few years off here and there.  Didn't have the internet to learn, was lucky IF the local library had Arnold's book in stock.  I learned a lot through trial and error but I don't think anything clicked for me until I was in my 40's.  I graduated from high school in 1987 at 115 pounds at 6'-1".  Hit 150 pounds around age 26 - and that was through lifting a LOT of weights and eating a TON of food - I owned my own pizzeria at the time so it was easy to consume a high calorie diet - and did a lot of prohormones.  Prohormones back then were filled with all sorts of crap.  Went through a bad divorce and into another bad marriage in my 30's and was in very poor emotional and physical health.  Ended up with low Test - which I believe was due to the prohormones and went on TRT.  It made a HUGE different in my life.  Came off of it due to fighting with the ex about it "being steroids" and still went through my second divorce in my early 40's.  I was 250 pounds FAT when we separate and lost 60 pounds in 60 days due to the stress.  I looked at myself in the mirror and I just knew in my heart I had to make some changes.  Started consuming as much legitimate information as possible, hitting the weights the right way, eating the right way - and back on TRT.  Did a few different cycles under the supervision of my physician to see how I could push my body to it's limit.  Today I am 48 years old and sitting right around 250 pounds with not a whole lot of fat on me.  Going to hit the stage this November at age 49 for Classic Bodybuilding category.  Going to tackle some psychological scars, as well as physical scars.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 8, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im 35. Been in the gyms for my entire life. Saw lots of guys in high school run cycles when they had no idea what they were doing. See piles of folks that are on and off AAS that are still really nothing to look at.  Im seeing on this forum constantly (and in the gym) people who are nowhere near their genetic potential and really dont train hard but they are running cycles. So I wonder, how many of you guys/girls started all this the same way in a really irresponsible place?
> 
> Obviously most people on here have seen the error in that and are trying to keep others from making those mistakes but just wondering how many have done this the right way and how often it was a knee jerk decision that has likely led to a lifetime of trt



Myself no I don’t believe I jumped the gun...was already on trt before I did a cycle...was I at my genetic potential? Probably not but I don’t see a rule book stating that’s what you have to be at before you try aas...doing aas as you know is a very personal decision that only the individual using it can make. People always have and will continue to use without proper knowledge and there isn’t much anyone can do..personally I just try to be as informed as possible.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

Well, mine is short lol

Started in mid 40’s to touch gear, never had any issues and had great results each time but that’s because who knows me..knows I don’t fuuuck around so got major results expected.

Would I been happy if I never touched it..in a way but life is life lol

All knows, women don’t need to do TRT but life is better


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2018)

I have no ragrets


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

I did all the andro test booster crap in my mid 20’s along with a bunch of other supps that were just a waste of money, but have yet to run a cycle.  Started on trt a few months ago.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 9, 2018)

Same as me. No cycles. I guess I have some anger for people that just instantly went to gear instead of work. I dont think Ive ever met anyone with a 415 lb bench press natural but I did that at 21 years old. In my rational mind, I dont care what anyone does but I guess there is some lizard brain jealousy for those that went the roid route right away and blew up while I killed myself. 

I have no ill will for anyone running juice. I think it should be legal everywhere for sure. But I guess something inside me hates the 25 year old that I see gain 60 lbs in a year.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Same as me. No cycles. I guess I have some anger for people that just instantly went to gear instead of work. I dont think Ive ever met anyone with a 415 lb bench press natural but I did that at 21 years old. In my rational mind, I dont care what anyone does but I guess there is some lizard brain jealousy for those that went the roid route right away and blew up while I killed myself.
> 
> I have no ill will for anyone running juice. I think it should be legal everywhere for sure. But I guess something inside me hates the 25 year old that I see gain 60 lbs in a year.




That’s just your human nature coming out...I was the guy who was never gonna juice and everyone that was doing it was a cheater...then I did some research and juiced up myself...I do agree tho that guys are too quick to jump on it while not really knowing how why or what they are doing.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> That’s just your human nature coming out...I was the guy who was never gonna juice and everyone that was doing it was a cheater...then I did some research and juiced up myself...I do agree tho that guys are too quick to jump on it while not really knowing how why or what they are doing.



I have always been sort of the opposite, ive always been curious about doing a cycle but never did any reading up on it till i came here. Its amazing how much there is to learn about this stuff.


----------



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

been training from 21 - 30 naturally. once I felt I can't put anything on my frame in natural way I turned to the dark-side. In my opinion you must "earn" the priviledge to then get to the next level. 
Like DY said in London real interview - "we used to buy our first membership with protein powders. Nowa days kids buying steroids with they first membership to the gym"
Also as goes for me I always been very careful and safe(maybe sometimes too much). I always make sure I get smart and experienced people around me and this forum helped me a lot.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 9, 2018)

Im 19 and i just started, I have 3 other friends who just want to do it and they dont shit, I refuse to tell them where I got my gear. when i try to educate them they tell me off. 
Did i start too early? **** yea, Am I near anywhere near my potential ? **** no? do I know there is potential for **** up ? yes. 
Thankfully I have a brain and I didnt listen to gear heads in my gym "you dont need pct" you are not running high enough dose" this one guy literally told me test alone is not enough for a first cycle and I NEED to add other compounds for it to work \.
I spend countless hours looking at clinical studies, monitoring people on cycles, asking my parents about their genetic history, going through my old medical reports to see if anything is off. The one mistake I did is not get a pre cycle blood test, But im gonna a mid cycle blood test tomorrow. Some guy offered me gear when I didnt know anything and I was like imma wait till I know enough. 
Reality is there is an ideal time to start but never a perfect time, sometimes its too dumb, like at my age. But **** it, its something I wanna do.


----------



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Im 19 and i just started, I have 3 other friends who just want to do it and they dont shit, I refuse to tell them where I got my gear. when i try to educate them they tell me off.
> Did i start too early? **** yea, Am I near anywhere near my potential ? **** no? do I know there is potential for **** up ? yes.
> Thankfully I have a brain and I didnt listen to gear heads in my gym "you dont need pct" you are not running high enough dose" this one guy literally told me test alone is not enough for a first cycle and I NEED to add other compounds for it to work \.
> I spend countless hours looking at clinical studies, monitoring people on cycles, asking my parents about their genetic history, going through my old medical reports to see if anything is off. The one mistake I did is not get a pre cycle blood test, But im gonna a mid cycle blood test tomorrow. Some guy offered me gear when I didnt know anything and I was like imma wait till I know enough.
> Reality is there is an ideal time to start but never a perfect time, sometimes its too dumb, like at my age. But **** it, its something I wanna do.



as far as you do your homework and take care of yourself. Still i think it's a lot early in my opinion. But good luck. atleast sounds like you give a sh*t bit more then the other young dudes I know.


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Im 19 and i just started, I have 3 other friends who just want to do it and they dont shit, I refuse to tell them where I got my gear. when i try to educate them they tell me off.
> Did i start too early? **** yea, Am I near anywhere near my potential ? **** no? do I know there is potential for **** up ? yes.
> Thankfully I have a brain and I didnt listen to gear heads in my gym "you dont need pct" you are not running high enough dose" this one guy literally told me test alone is not enough for a first cycle and I NEED to add other compounds for it to work \.
> I spend countless hours looking at clinical studies, monitoring people on cycles,* asking my parents about their genetic history*, going through my old medical reports to see if anything is off. The one mistake I did is not get a pre cycle blood test, But im gonna a mid cycle blood test tomorrow. Some guy offered me gear when I didnt know anything and I was like imma wait till I know enough.
> Reality is there is an ideal time to start but never a perfect time, sometimes its too dumb, like at my age. But **** it, its something I wanna do.



how do your parents feel about you taking steroids?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> how do your parents feel about you taking steroids?


AKA What would your momma say??!!?!?!?!???

lol


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2018)

This one is simple for me. No

I spent almost 30 years natural and in that time I can honestly and accurately say I reached my genetic potential. At about 43 y.o. I started TRT and at this time I was on the back end of my lifting numbers; peaking out at about 35 y.o. It was only after a few year of TRT that I started to consider AAS.


----------



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

snake said:


> This one is simple for me. No
> 
> I spent almost 30 years natural and in that time I can honestly and accurately say I reached my genetic potential. At about 43 y.o. I started TRT and at this time I was on the back end of my lifting numbers; peaking out at about 35 y.o. It was only after a few year of TRT that I started to consider AAS.



30years natural. wow... impressive!!


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 9, 2018)

snake said:


> This one is simple for me. No
> 
> I spent almost 30 years natural and in that time I can honestly and accurately say I reached my genetic potential. At about 43 y.o. I started TRT and at this time I was on the back end of my lifting numbers; peaking out at about 35 y.o. It was only after a few year of TRT that I started to consider AAS.



Pretty much spot on for me too.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Pretty much spot on for me too.



If you go on gear quickly you will one day wonder what you could have done naturally. If you stay natural past your prime you will wonder what you could have done on gear. Either way, you're left with an unanswered question.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

and to be honest...and this is only about me..lol

I'm a realist so I tried what I wanted and got over it pretty fast...I mean...doing cycles and lifting way more weight than I ever would otherwise was cool at the time but it's not legit as I couldn't lift it without the help...to me, thats just not impressive....I'm not impressed with MYSELF or anyone else as far as that's concerned because it's not what our body can do naturally.:32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 9, 2018)

i just wish i knew more about AI's and how important they are early on.  

I knew how to pin, about tes in general, clomid/nolva, support supps, etc, etc.  But i didnt realize how bad PH's were and what type of AI dose would be need until i was a little far in.

I had some minor gyno, ive shrunk it, but it still exists & cant stand it.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> how do your parents feel about you taking steroids?


my dad knows what im doing 100%, if it was up to him he wouldn't let me do it but he said you are taking a step bigger than you think but its my own choice. My mom knows too but she just told me if I was being as safe as I possibly can, it is my own choice. If it was my brother they wouldnt be as lax about it because my brother is known for doing dumb shit. Me on the other hand I went thru middle school and high school with not hiccups what so ever, never got in trouble, never had bad grades, never got myself in shit in or out of school so they kind of do have a blind trust.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 9, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> i just wish i knew more about AI's and how important they are early on.
> 
> I knew how to pin, about tes in general, clomid/nolva, support supps, etc, etc.  But i didnt realize how bad PH's were and what type of AI dose would be need until i was a little far in.
> 
> I had some minor gyno, ive shrunk it, but it still exists & cant stand it.


thank god I have the internet, Arimidex shrunk my preexisting gyno and the puffiness is not as bad


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> and to be honest...and this is only about me..lol
> 
> I'm a realist so I tried what I wanted and got over it pretty fast...I mean...doing cycles and lifting way more weight than I ever would otherwise was cool at the time but it's not legit as I couldn't lift it without the help...to me, thats just not impressive....I'm not impressed with MYSELF or anyone else as far as that's concerned because it's not what our body can do naturally.:32 (20):



I have totaled more weight in a meet during my prime at 35 y.o. which was prior to any AAS use then I ever could on gear at this point. Strength wise, I'll take youth over drugs any day. Do I lift more now with AAS then I could not being on gear? Sure. But it is still less then my natty days. 

I have all the respect for anyone who is doing it natural or is on gear. The work is still the same. If anything, going about it with the gear is harder because the numbers you are chasing are by nature higher and there is a greater risk in that pursuit.

Just another way to look at it.


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 9, 2018)

snake said:


> If anything, going about it with the gear is harder because the numbers you are chasing are by nature higher and there is a greater risk in that pursuit.


Yeah, I would totally agree with this.  Going natural you, well, you have a natural limit.  Your body simply isn't made to go past that.  With gear, you can push your body past that limit.  Pushing your body past that limit ain't no joke.  It's hard work.  Not taking anything away from being natural, been there, done that.  But you are spot on when you say you are chasing higher numbers.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Yeah, I would totally agree with this.  Going natural you, well, you have a natural limit.  Your body simply isn't made to go past that.  With gear, you can push your body past that limit.  Pushing your body past that limit ain't no joke.  It's hard work.  Not taking anything away from being natural, been there, done that.  But you are spot on when you say you are chasing higher numbers.



Yep....we all see things differently


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

Lol....meant to say that to snakes:32 (20):

 but he knows how I feel about this...have discussed more than once!


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 9, 2018)

snake said:


> If you go on gear quickly you will one day wonder what you could have done naturally. If you stay natural past your prime you will wonder what you could have done on gear. Either way, you're left with an unanswered question.



Damned if you do damned if you don’t. Ha ha.

Im not sure I regret not cycling when I was younger, but I sure wish I could go drop some knowledge on my 21 year old self.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 9, 2018)

I would love to know what I could have become but maybe Id have regrets too.


----------

